# Boho style?



## Chocolate (Jan 22, 2007)

So i have a question. Someone said to me that she thought it would look cute if i would put a boho touch to my outfit. My style is casual cute btw, i have no idea with boho style..

Does anyone has idea's/pictures?

Thank you!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2007)

check out Rachel Zoe. 
Or Nicole Richie.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 22, 2007)

The first thing that comes to mind is scarves. I absolutely love to wear scarves in my hair or as a belt.

Here's a website that you mind find useful for ideas - http://jewelry.about.com/od/antiquej.../boho_chic.htm


----------



## amoona (Jan 22, 2007)

Ooo yea Shimmer is right, Nicole Richie totally rocks the Boho look so does Mischa Barton for her everyday wear. Boho is cute if you can pull it off ... I'm not a fan because I look like a begger trying to pull off the Boho look. lol.


----------



## Chocolate (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 

 
_The first thing that comes to mind is scarves. I absolutely love to wear scarves in my hair or as a belt.

Here's a website that you mind find useful for ideas - http://jewelry.about.com/od/antiquej.../boho_chic.htm_

 
This is really helpfull thank you!


----------



## TeaCup (Jan 23, 2007)

Boho is kinda of a mix of trendy and hippie.

Long tiered skirts,layered tops,big clunky flip flops,hemp,big bags etc.

So basically hippie with an edge of fashion?


----------



## sharyn (Jan 25, 2007)

Huuuuge cardigans. 
Huuuuuuge sunglasses. 
huuuuuuuuge bags.
skinny jeans. 
lack of color.
hippie beads. 

everything bad that happend to the fashion world over the past 60 years thrown together. _Except the crimes from the 80's._

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=boho






 j/k some people can pull it off. SOME. Not everyone. Boho gone wrong looks like you're homeless. So watch out!


----------



## little teaser (Jan 25, 2007)

nicole richie pulls it off very well
marykate looks like a homeless bag lady


----------

